# matchrute!



## 0815 Fischer (13. August 2011)

moin, 
ich bin auf der suche nach einer / drei guten matchruten für max. 120 euro. 
hat jemand erfahrung mit der balzer alegra match oder der sportex exclusive match?;+, 
andere vorschläge erwünscht!!!!#h


----------



## paul hucho (13. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

moin,
ich fische die dam super natural match in 3.90m. die rute machte in allen situation eine gute figur. karpfen sind an der rute einfach genial auszudrillen, sie biegt sich bis ins handteil, ohne labbrig zu sein! auch zum spirolino fischen im forellensee ist sie bestens geeignet.

mit dieser rute habe ich definitiv die wenigsten fehlbisse und auch am wenigsten fischverlust im drill.

das preisleistungsverhältniss stimmt auch und optisch macht sie wie ich finde auch einiges her.

eine rute die ich mir erneut kaufen würde.

:m


----------



## 0815 Fischer (13. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

ja ich hatte auch schon an eine dam devilstick gedacht die is auch schön leicht, aber die anderen oben genannten ruten werden trotzdem anders im handling etc. sein... nur als beispiel bei der sportex sind noch 10 jahre blankgarantie drauf und so..., 
aber trotzdem danke sobald ich die supernatural beim tackle dealer sehe schau ich sieh mir mal gründlich an#h


----------



## Dunraven (13. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

Evt. hilft es wenn Du sagst was Du willst. Karpfen ist z.B. ja nicht der Übliche Einsatzbereich einer Matchrute, von daher gibt es Ruten die dafür ausgelegt sind und welche die eher für feineres Fischen gedacht sind. Willst Du z.B. 20g Slider oder Zoomer fischen oder mit 2g Wagglern auf Rotaugen, ect.

Brauchbare Matchruten bekommst Du für 120 Euro, nur eben wofür brauchbar?


----------



## 0815 Fischer (13. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

ja stimmt, 
also ich wollte die matchruten zum bodentaster fischen einsetzten teils aktiv teils passiv. , halt auf forelle also wurfgewicht 15 - 20 gr. nicht mehr und nicht weniger dann wäre es bald schon ne float....|bigeyes#6


----------



## ernö (13. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

Hi!

Schau dir die Matchruten von Energofish an 

Mit der Power Match kannst du schon auf Forellen angeln. 3 Ruten kosten ca. 130-150 Euro.
Die Emerald Match ist zwar ein Tick günstiger, aber weicher (3 Stück ca. 110-120 Euro)


----------



## Gemini (14. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

Und das Energofish Material bekommt man wahrscheinlich über 

Ernö Rotter
Handelsvertreter für Exner, Timar Mix und Energofish

*Gell, Ernö?*


@TE 
Fürs Forellenangeln musst du keine 120.00€ in eine Matchrute investieren. Schau dir mal im Laden ein paar Matchruten an mit 3.90 bis 4.20m, WG-Klasse hast du ja auch schon im Kopf, da wirst du schon sehen was dir persönlich liegt.

P.S: Wenn du unbedingt was teureres willst schau dir mal die Speedmaster Tele Trout Serie an, sehr, sehr geile, sehr, sehr feine Rütchen.


----------



## ernö (14. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

Der Junge sucht günstige Match-Ruten.
Tipps kann ich doch geben oder nicht?
Ich habe nicht einmal einen Link gesetzt und wenn ich mich mit MeyerPeterSchulze angemeldet hätte, hättest du gar nicht mitbekommen.
Aber ich mach kein Geheimnis daraus was ich beruflich mache.

Ich schreibe in allen Foren sehr selten, aber wenn Leute Fragen haben, helfe ich gerne......

Der Junge kann 3 sehr gute Matchruten für insgesamt 120-150 von Energofish kaufen.....also nicht nur eine.

|wavey:


----------



## Gemini (14. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

Klar kann man Tipps geben, hab ich ja auch gemacht #h

Aber wenn man Werbung für die eigenen Produkte macht 
kann man diese auch als solche kennzeichnen.

Und ich vermute dass wenn du Browning vertreten würdest 
eher Browning als Dingsfish empfohlen hättest. Aber das ist 
nur eine Vermutung...


----------



## ernö (14. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

Jeder der hier einen Tipp gibt macht Werbung für das Produkt......schon mal dran gedacht?
Woher weisst du, dass ein User der hier Tipps gibt nicht für seine Produkte Werbung macht wenn er einen nicht identifizierbaren Usernamen hat?
Ich kann jetzt dich auch als verdeckter Shimano Vertreter abstempeln.....Gelle?

Mehr will ich zu diesem Thema nicht sagen! #h


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

Wenn sonst jemand Gerätetipps gibt, verdient er nix dran.

Wenn ein Vertriebler seine Produkte empfiehlt isses Werbung.
Da stellt sich die Frage nach Objektivität/Unvoreingenommenheit.

Wie soll der Suchende wissen ob ein Produkt nur beworben wird oder ob die Empfehlung objektiv ist?
Darum muss Werbung als Werbung gekennzeichnet sein.


----------



## ernö (14. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

Wenn meine Beiträge nicht in Ordnung sind, bitte löscht sie und erbitte um Entschuldigung.

Ich wollte nur helfen......


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

Objektive Empfehlungen sind immer willkommen.
Du solltest aber dann nicht unbedingt Produkte empfehlen, an denen du etwas verdienst.
Wenn das jemand macht, der nicht dran verdient, ist das völlig in OK und wahrscheinlich auch ehrlich gemeint.
Sonst erweckt das den Eindruck, dass die Empfehlung eben nicht objektiv ist, sondern Werbung.

Und die muss als solche gekennzeichnet sein, um Missverständnissen vorzubeugen.|wavey:


----------



## Case (14. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*



0815 Fischer schrieb:


> hat jemand erfahrung mit der balzer alegra match




Ich habe mir kürzlich die Teleskop der Alegra Forelle gekauft. Ein feines, aber trotzdem kräftiges Rütchen, das von mir zum Schleien und Karpfenangeln eingesetzt wird. Würde ich sofort wiederkaufen, obwohl der Kaufpreis doch viel höher ist als bei den meißten anderen Modellen.

Case


----------



## chris_k (14. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

Also mit der von Ernö beschriebenen Power Match liegst du sicher nicht verkehrt. Ich kenne einige die diese Rute fischen und auch völlig zufrieden damit sind. 
Klar gibt es besserere aber wahrscheinlich nicht zu dem Kurs. 
Es ist auch halt auch so, dass man für "unbekannt" Marken meist weniger Bezahlt wie für große bekannt. Nur mal so als anstoss es fehlt an dem Wasserkopf der natürlich auch bezahlt werden muß.

Nochwas: Ernö bietet die Sachen zur UVP an. Das bedeutet mit ein wenig googleln ist man evt. besser dran. Bzw. einfach mal den Dealer vor Ort Fragen.

Grüsse Chris


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

Ernö hat mich per PN angeschrieben und auf die Sache hier aufmerksam gemacht.

Erst einmal muss man anerkennen, dass er sich nicht hinter einem anonymen Nick versteckt. Arglist kann man also ausschließen.

Dennoch geht das so nicht, ganz gleich wie überzeugt man von seinen Produkten ist, denn:

Tips und Hinweise von Boardis sind neutral und beruhen auf Erfahrung.

Tips und Hinweise von Gewerblichen kann man nicht zwingend als neutral voraussetzen. Sicher werden auch dabei gute und sehr gute Materialien oder Firmen genannt, aber der User kann das eben nicht werten. Würde das jeder machen, hätten wir einen Wust von Produktempfehlungen mit monetärem Hintergrund. Weiter würden zahlende Werbekunden natürlich den Teufel tun, bei uns kostenpflichtige Werbung zu schalten, sondern auch als " User " Ihre Empfehlungen abgeben.
Da das Forum aber über Werbung finanziert wird, wäre der Betrieb so nicht mehr möglich. 

Aus diesen Gründen ist Werbung eben nur erlaubt, wenn sie genehmigt und als solche gekennzeichnet ist.


----------



## 0815 Fischer (14. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

okay, danke für die produktiven tipps, 
die power match hab ich mir angeschaut, kannte ich vorher nicht, mir gefällt das die rute zapfenverbindungen hat für die preisklasse jedoch ist die rute schwerer als meine chub outkast karpfenrute mit 380 gr. eigengewicht. da ich teils aktiv fischen will ist das gewicht gänzlich ungeeignet für die passiv ruten jedoch ein toller tipp!, noch eine frage; wie wäre es eig. mit der black spider match? die ist mit 3.90m und 209 gr. ein echtes leichtgewicht sogar leichter als die balzer / Sportex ruten. ? , aber wie gesagt eig. war ich nach der ausschau nach qualitativ = preislich höheren ruten!, 
dennochbitte um weiter tipps!|wavey:


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

Mit ein wenig Glück bekommste noch die Sänger Master Edition irgendwo.
Ich habe eine und die ist top. Leicht schnell und mit Rückgrat.#6
Ist glaub ich ein Auslaufmodell.|kopfkrat


----------



## 0815 Fischer (14. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

ist sänger eine gute marke?, ich hab immer gedacht das sänger auf dem nivau der 4skari produkte ist., also eher dacia als mercedes|supergri?, korrigier mich wenn ich falsch bin!!!|wavey:


----------



## Dunraven (14. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

@Professor Tinca:
Also bei jeder EMpfehlung weiß man nicht ob sie objektiv ist, denn zum einen werden Sachen empfohlen die man nur vom hören sagen kennt, zum anderen weiß man selten wie der Vergleichsrahmen ist. Ob ein 13 jähriger der nur eine Match besitzt die objektiv als gut bezeichnen kann wenn er keine anderen kennt? 

Von daher finde ich schau sie dir mal an nicht unbedingt den schlechtesten Tipp, vor allem nicht bei 40 Euro.

Und es ist ja wirklich selten erkennbar ob jemand daran verdient oder nicht. Nimm z.B. den Method Feeder Thread, das empfiehlt kaic Browning Ruten. Zuletzt war der doch dort als Teamangler beschäftigt. Ist er das noch oder ist es denn trotzdem objektiv wenn er es nicht mehr ist? Wobei fast jeder seiner Beiträge im Barben Thread auch auf Browning Produkte hinaus lief, ohne das einer etwas sagte. 

Von daher kann ich Deiner Aussage und der von Ralle nur bedingt zustimmen. Denn ob Boardies objektiv sind das glaube ich nicht pauschal, und das der mit dem nicht zuzuordbaren Nick evt. Werbung macht, und der mit den nicht erkennbaren auf seine Produkte hinweisen darf, das ist auch irgendwie nicht so das wahre.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*



0815 Fischer schrieb:


> ist sänger eine gute marke?, ich hab immer gedacht das sänger auf dem nivau der 4skari produkte ist., also eher dacia als mercedes|supergri?, korrigier mich wenn ich falsch bin!!!|wavey:



Korrigier! :m

Die Master Edition High End Serie braucht sich ganz und gar nicht verstecken.
Man kann aber auch 150€ mehr bei Shimano lassen. Dafür ist dann zwar die Rute nicht besser aber steht Shimano drauf.


----------



## elroberto (15. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

Moin Moin!
Ich habe eine Trabucco Privilege Pro Match Allrounder; 3,90 / 5-20g Wurfgewicht. Mit der angle ich seit 3 Jahren in allen möglichen Situationen und habe nur positive Erfahrungen gemacht. (Fluss, Distanz, Stillwasser, Weißfische, Karpfen gedrillt, Wind etc.pp. ... )
Preis lag bei ca. 40 Euro (!).

Neulich habe ich mir dann der Länge wegen noch die DAM Devilstick  zugelegt und bin auch sehr zufrieden. Gab es vor einiger Zeit im Angebot.

Ich glaube, dass eine gute Matchrute nicht 120 Euro kosten muss, aber das sei dir selbst überlassen.

Nur als Tipp!
Petri Heil!


----------



## gründler (15. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

http://www.davies-angling.co.uk/ntsgr/store/page.asp?2758,3

Edel Schnell Schlank Crossgewickelt Leicht.....etc.

Kurz und knapp mein absoluter Favorit von 5 High End Matchen die ich mein eigen nenne,selbst die Hardy&Greys hat es schwer diesen feinen Stock zu schlagen,und ich kann sagen ja ich habe vergleiche zu High End Matchen von Sensas Colmic H&G.....etc.

Seit dieser Saison liegen die anderen High End's mehr oder weniger rum,weil ich fast nur noch die Drennan fische.

lg


----------



## Downbeat (15. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

Hier geht`s zwar hauptsächlich um die 100€ aufwärts Matchen, aber ich werf trotzdem mal eine günstigere in die Runde.
Ron Thompsen Godfather Match 13ft
Hat ein Freund von mir für um die 25€ geschossen und ist bestens zufrieden damit. Soweit ich die Rute als Matchanfänger (1 Jahr erst) beurteilen kann ist sie Preis/Leistungsmässig bestens geeignet für das Vorhaben von 0815Fischer.
Die Rute liegt gut in der Hand, das Gewicht ist angenehm (Voll Carbon Blank, wenn ich mich nicht täusche) und mit Forellen hat diese Rute überhaupt keine Probleme.


----------



## 0815 Fischer (15. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

danke für alle antworten, die drennan ist ein feiner stock!, würde gerne auch noch mehr zu der devilstick erfahren#h


----------



## 0815 Fischer (15. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

was haltet ihr eig. von der österreichischen marke byron?#c


----------



## Dunraven (15. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

So lala.
Hatte mal eine Rute in einer höheren Preisklasse in der Hand auf einer Messe, die war schon nichts schlecht. Kenne aber auch einiges aus dem billig Sektor von denen. Von daher würde ich es da nur wagen wenn ich sie selber in der Hand hatte. 

Ich sehe es aber ganz einfach. Willst Du etwas günstiges das ausreicht, dann kaufe die von Ernö genannten Ruten oder eine DAM oder Balzer. Halt irgendwas so bis 40 Euro das für Deine Ansprüche im Forellensee wohl reichen wird. Ich habe für sowas vor 10 Jahren auch mal eine billige DAM Matchrute gekauft, während meine Black Panther Match von (der guten alten) DAM dann schon wieder eine andere Preisklasse war und auch eine andere Rutenklasse.

Oder Du willst eben eine richtig gute Matchrute haben fürs Matchfischen. Die kann man auch ab und an an den Forellensee mitnehmen, aber dafür ist sie normal eher zu schade weil es ein feines Arbeitstier ist. Sowas liegt dann eben auch mit nur einer Rute statt 4 einfachen einer in deinem Limit.

Für 30-40 Euro würde ich eine einfach Match erwarten und die wirst Du vermutlich bei allen Herstellern in der Preisklasse auch bekommen, egal ob DAM, Balzer oder Byron, oder eben auch die von Ernö.


----------



## ranndale (16. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

moin 
@gründler mit 145 pfund ist sie weit aus dem limit und es ist eine float keine match . 

meine erfahrungen beruhen auf matches von dam ,(damals noch) shakespeare ,mosella ,koga und shimano . wobei ich bei mosella sagen muss die ruten die ich da in der hand hatte (150-240euro) habe ich sehr schnell wieder weggelegt da sie meinen vorstellungen von einer leichen match überhaupt nicht entsprochen haben.ich hatte eine koga in der hand und habe sie auch eine std. gefischt weil ein kumpel sie sich zugelegt hatte .. und muss sagen die war überraschend doch ganz ok . ich für meinen teil bin allerdings bei den shimano ruten gelandet so eine aerocast mit ca. 90-100euro .... kann sonst keiner gegen anstinken ... . wie gesagt ist nur meine bescheidene meinung und die hat sich halt gebildet nachdem ich viele ruten in der hand hatte und zum teil getestet habe.
eine sporttex würde mich allerdings auch mal reizen in die hand zu nehmen ... die war bei mir auch schonmal in der ängernen auswahl.
#h
gruss
rann


----------



## Sensitivfischer (16. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

In der Preisklasse würde ich 'ne Trout Lake von YAD empfehlen, das ist Preis-/Leistungsmäßig, wie die Spro Passion bei den Rollen => quasi unschlagbar.


----------



## gründler (16. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

Ja ich kann nur das sagen was bei mir aufn Schild steht,Float steht als letztes vorher kommt Matchpro......und soweit ich info bin wird sie auch überall als Matche angepriesen.

In De.ab 150€ erhältlich oder ab und zu bei e-bay gucken da stehen Neuwertige ab und zu drin.


#h


----------



## 0815 Fischer (17. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

sensitiv fischer haste mal ein link für mich, hatte gesucht aber nicht gefunden:c, wenn das mit dem vergleich stimmt müsste sie sechtatlich eine gute wahl sein!:l


----------



## Sensitivfischer (18. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

Nachdem ich nun selbst recherchiert habe muss ich wie du und dazu etwas schockiert feststellen, dass auch ich nicht mehr finden kann, was mir vertraut war.
Bei Ebay gab es immer den Anbieter mit dem Nickname: eurohexe alias Hye- Angelstore, Geschäftsinhaber Doris Hye.
Das war stets die Topadresse für YAD- Ruten zu Topkonditionen und erstklassigem Kundenservice. Aber was muss ich heute feststellen => auf Ebay nicht mehr zu finden = große Schei.e!#c


----------



## 0815 Fischer (18. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun selbst recherchiert habe muss ich wie du und dazu etwas schockiert feststellen, dass auch ich nicht mehr finden kann, was mir vertraut war.
> Bei Ebay gab es immer den Anbieter mit dem Nickname: eurohexe alias Hye- Angelstore, Geschäftsinhaber Doris Hye.
> Das war stets die Topadresse für YAD- Ruten zu Topkonditionen und erstklassigem Kundenservice. Aber was muss ich heute feststellen => auf Ebay nicht mehr zu finden = große Schei.e!#c


 


stimmt den hab ich auch unter meinen verkäufern abgespeichert,hab gerade mal nachgeschaut und den gibts leider nicht mehr#q


----------



## Schwingspitze (19. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

Hey Boardie´s,
habe da noch 2 Matchruten zu Verkaufen,
DAM X - Kev Carbon Match Special eine Rarität !!! sehr schnelle
Rute, sie ist 5 m lang hat eine WG. von 5 - 20 gr.und eine Action von 3,0.
Bei Intresse bitte PN
Gruß Dete#h


----------



## Allround-Fischer (28. August 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

hi 0815 Fischer,
falls du noch keine rute hast kann ich dir die daiwa procaster wärmstens empfehlen ( nein ich mache keine werbung nur habe ich die rute selber)
es gibt dieses schmucke stück in den größen 3,30m, 3,60m und 3,90m
wg von 5-35g sie hat ne super aktion und kostet grade mal bei meinem dealer  (fischermans) nur 46€ 
LG Allround-Fischer


----------



## Rapfenjäger (26. September 2011)

*AW: matchrute!*

Soll sich die Rute regen Gebrauchs erfreuen, würde ich nicht
unter 100,- € einsteigen. 
Na sagen wir, so ab 80,- € aus diesen Sonderkatalogen einiger
Angel-Grossversender. WG nicht unter 30 g.
DAM; Balzer ; Daiwa; Cormoran; Shimano ? Was auch immer, seeeehr individuell=
schwierig ! 
Etwas grössere Ringe dürfen es auch sein !
Fische selbst mit einer gebrauchten Sportex, 3,90 m, mind. 10 Jahre alt.
Sieht aus wie selbst gebaut, aber perfekt.
Steht nix drauf, ausser ein paar gelbe Fische in Griffnähe.
Wirft auch 50 g mühelos und ist trotzdem sensibel.
Aber bei meinen Fischerkollegen und an Messen sehe ich
neuere, immer noch bessere ( weniger Nachschwingen )
Stecken. Gebrauchwert, Qualität ( Langlebigkeit ) Gerätefetischismus. Und wenn es mal knackt ? Garantie ?
Alles Überlegungen.
Bis der Meinung, dass du im o.g. Preissegment schonmal 
gut drin bist.
Petri..., R.-Jäger


----------

